# Buying a second hand PSP



## zap (Jun 29, 2011)

A guy is offering my a Sony PSP 3004 with the bundled acessories along with a UMD. He says it's used very less and is as good as new. He is selling for Rs 4000. I tried bargaining but he won't budge.

Is it a fair deal?

Also, what should I watch out for when checking it before buying? I have no experience with a PSP
BTW, What's the grey market rate of the PSP 3004??? If it is around 6k, it may not be such a fair deal after all! And is the PSP 2000 available at the grey market? I've heard the 2000's graphics were better.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 29, 2011)

Graphically they are same. The 3000 version has a brighter screen than the 2000. The 3000 had a few scanline issues when it was launched but i don't know about the current scenario.

Check if it is modded/able.
(Most) 2000s are easy to mod. 3000s weren't moddable when I bought a PSP 2000 2yrs ago. They are moddable now. Not sure how easy that is as I haven't been keeping up.

Also you can buy a new PS2 for 5k.


----------



## zap (Jun 29, 2011)

If by modding you mean cracking, yup, the PSP 3000 can also be cracked now.
It sells at 8k in showrooms. So is the 4k tag fair???

Also, what do you think it sells for in the grey market?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 30, 2011)

@4000 is a fair deal check every thing i.e Gaming,Video Playback,Wifi,Charging etc before taking also see if u can convince the seller u can keep the set for testing for 1 day before buying

No idea about grey market but i doubt they sell the modded ones in same rate as normal


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 30, 2011)

You can get a PS2 for 5k. So, going for a PS2 will be a better choice as its games are cheaper than that of PSP. But at this price the PSP is a good choice too. Before buying check all features, that mithun has mentioned above.


----------



## zap (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks guys! No, I don't think he'll let me have it for a day just like that!

Is hacking the PSP by oneself still risky? Should I get it done from someone else?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 30, 2011)

Nope u can do it urself use GOOGLE u need to know ur Soft. Version


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jun 30, 2011)

zap said:


> Thanks guys! No, I don't think he'll let me have it for a day just like that!
> 
> Is hacking the PSP by oneself still risky? Should I get it done from someone else?


I would just get it modded from the shops. Rs 100 to 250.


----------

